# Unicycling, a pain in the ankles...?



## Twiggy (28 Jun 2010)

Yesterday I rode over to see a friend, and stopped into lidl for some snacks before "Doc whuh" 
In the magically cool store on the blisteringly hot afternoon I saw something wonderful. A unicycle, a cheap unicycle. 

Today I snapped it up, and promptly inflated the tyres, attached the saddle, and started trying to work out how to ride it. 

This evening (morning technically I guess) my ankles are rather sore, I only bought my sandals with me, and they do nothing to protect me from hitting the cranks. 

I think I'm pulling my legs together as a reaction to losing balance to the sides, and not because of my poor technique. 



Am I doing something horribly horribly wrong, or is unicycling just that evil to my poor poorly ankles?


----------



## urbanfatboy (28 Jun 2010)

It will hurt your ankles, if only because there is a tendency to try to grip the unicycle with your feet as you fall


----------



## Ben M (21 Jul 2010)

Yeah I got this at first, it stopped happening after a while so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Twiggy (29 Jul 2010)

awesome, I've just about gotten over smashing my ankles, but I'm at the stage of ballancing just enough to ride a little, but not quite good enough to stay upright very long. 

Somehow I've forgotten how to fall off, and have been tipping over, unicycle betwix my legs still,


----------



## urbanfatboy (29 Jul 2010)

You need to twist at the hips when you start to fall. Twist into the fall and make it a turn instead. 

It's all in the hips


----------



## Twiggy (29 Jul 2010)

urbanfatboy said:


> You need to twist at the hips when you start to fall. Twist into the fall and make it a turn instead.
> 
> It's all in the hips



Thanks, I'll give that a try, sounds like a plan. 
Or is it a plot, maybe a scheme?


----------

